# Hallo zusammen



## clifferson (3 Apr. 2008)

guten tag allerseits,

ich wollte eigentlich nur mal hallo sagen. hab das board gefunden, da ich nach deutschen celebs auf der suche bin... wie ich sehe gibts hier einiges.

gruss
cliff


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

ja ein bischen was haben wir

herzlich willkommen bei uns, würde mich freuen das eine oder andere mal von dir zu lesen.

grüsse,

katzun


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Willkommen bei uns.
In Sachen Celebs wirst du hier bestimmt fündig werden.

Wünsche dir noch viel Spass.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

Hallo cliff,
auch von mir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN" und schön das du und gefunden hast.
Genieß die Zeit und was das mit den "... deutschen celebs auf der suche ..." angeht - einfach mal nachsehen. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## nelly22 (3 Apr. 2008)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Muli (4 Apr. 2008)

Auch ich heisse dich herzlich Willkommen und wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern.
Ich denke du wirst deine helle Freude an dieser Community haben und es wäre schön, wenn auch du dich ein wenig einbringen könntest.

Gruß, Muli


----------

